# Mommy Magic's Collected Recipes



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

OK, I could'nt do it, I could'nt NOT post my recipe here. So here I am! For those of you who dont know me.. I love to share my collected recipes, and for those of you who DO know me... :2thumb: 
Please note: I am NOT a Dr.!I beleave that recipes should be shared NOT lost in history. Most of the recipes i have collected are NOT my own, i have spent hours one the net and reading books, to find recipes, plus remedies that i grew up with, and the help of my sugnifagent other, I hope you enjoy them, Please if you like them them let me know, and feel free to share any that you may have, Oh, some of the recipes my affend some of you BUT i post them not to affend anyone but to give the knolage that we all may need in the future to servive. So with all that said.........................................

Respiratory Anthrax (Internal use)
Add 45- drops of lavender (essential oil) and 45 drops of oregano (essential oil) to a 2-oz. bottle vodka or brandy.
Add 40-50 drops of essential oil/alcohol mixture to a half glass of warm water. Then add 10-12 drops of echinacea (herbal tincture ), elderberry (herbal tincture), garlic (herbal tincture) and goldenseal (herbal tincture) to the water.

Take combined mixture 3 times per day, 10 minutes before meals.

********************************************************

Internal use (for skin anthrax)
Add 5- drops cinnamon bark essential oil, 8- drops geranium essential oil, 5- drops lavender essential oil, and 5- drops savory essential oil to 2- ounce bottle of vodka or brandy.Add 40-50 drops of this essential oil /alcohol mixture to a half- glass of warm water. Then add 20- drops calendula herb tincture and 20- drops ofartichoke herb tincture into the water.

Take combined mixture 3- times per day, before meals.

*********************************************************


----------



## BayouShaman (Aug 17, 2011)

**Waves**

Hi MM .

Trying to find an affordable source for some of the essential oils is a problem. I have a fair collection but not all the ones some of your recipes call for. Do you know some good, but affordable, sources?


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

BayouShaman said:


> Hi MM .
> 
> Trying to find an affordable source for some of the essential oils is a problem. I have a fair collection but not all the ones some of your recipes call for. Do you know some good, but affordable, sources?


good , affordable? no, most people say the same thing about the oils, but i figure that its one of the recipes that we might need, sorry:flower:we get our oils from mother nature store here, or make ours,

Mommy Magic


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

Garlic Oil (antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal)
Crush or squeeze 6 cloves of garlic into a cup. Add 2 tablespoons olive oil. Allow the active ingredient in the garlic (ajoene) to seep into the oil for 3 days. Strain off the garlic residue and apply the oil with a cotton swab or cotton ball once daily for a week. If irritation occurs, stop use immediately.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Antibacterial powder (for dogs and cats)
1- part golden seal powder
1- part garlic powder

This is to prevent and treat general infections, parasitic infections (such as ringworm or mange), or hair loss. Mix together and store in a covered jar.
Apply freely to any sore or abraded area where bacteria might become a problem.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome stuff--keep them coming


----------



## wolven (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes keep them coming. My grandmother was an herbalist and my mom did not share her interest. By the time I came along my grandmother was in her late 70's and she did not write anything down. What a waste of information, her great grandfather was a medicine man of the local indians in southern Indiana.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I enjoy using aromatherapy - always glad to get new recipes! 

BayouShaman, I don't know if a truely economical source for oils (I get my at Whole Foods), but I would advise this: don't use NOW products. Their packaging is misleading - they say something like 100% natural or 100% oil. The problem is, their product is a carrier oil with a little essential oil added. There's nothing harmful about the product - it's just that you're paying for a carrier oil when you really want an essential oil. HTH


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I enjoy using aromatherapy - always glad to get new recipes!
> 
> BayouShaman, I don't know if a truely economical source for oils (I get my at Whole Foods), but I would advise this: don't use NOW products. Their packaging is misleading - they say something like 100% natural or 100% oil. The problem is, their product is a carrier oil with a little essential oil added. There's nothing harmful about the product - it's just that you're paying for a carrier oil when you really want an essential oil. HTH


Thanks for putting that up Goshengirl-I was going to tell everyone the same thing... they do have a few that are real essential oil(but only the cheaper easily had stuff) I do buy the now oils here and there for my candles and just for scents for smelling good, but not for any practical or religious uses.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

A really good cure for athletes foot is honey.
If you are suffering then every evening soak your feet in a nice hot salt and water bath(about 1/4 cup per basin, water as hot as you can stand) then spread on your dried feet a light layer of honey-get it in every crack and crevice and then put on a clean pair of white socks and got to sleep.. then wash them well in the morning and try to keep them dry.. sure it takes a good week or even two to get them all healed but it does work.. 
Also keeping your footwear clean and dry(dry is most important). When ever possible get them tootsies out in the air and let them breath.
I've used this cure after working at a job where my feet were wet all day long. Once the weather got warm I switched to sandals where they could dry and breathe and they cleared right up with treatment.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

my son is in the milatary, he developed something on his feet like trench foot.his feet would bleed , and his toes where growing together ,he went to the dr. and the dr. couldnt do anything for him, so mom to the rescue! lol, i found this recipe and made it up for him and had him use it, hes use to my odd resipes! lol, anyway in 1-2 weeks it was GONE, it works great! i hope you all enjoy this recipe and any other odd recipes i have.

an anti-fungal / anti-yeast treatment 
2-tablespoons boric acid.
1-cup cornstarch.

place in a large salt shaker. shake on any area with fungal rash.
makes a great baby shower gift.
some skin rashes are severe enough to take two weeks to heal. also works great on athletes foot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

i had a hard time getting this recipe, the amish used this years ago,, for pneumonia when the drs had no hope, there was a drug store that packaged it up and sent it to you the drug store is closed now but the phamacist guy that ownen the drug store still packages it up and you can still order it, his health is not well, i called him to see if i could get the recipe, and he said NO, i would hate for this recipe to be lost forever like so many good recipes from long ago, when you get the package its all measured out and here it is. . .

LUNG FEVER SALVE
12oz.-unsalted lard
2 oz.- camphor
3 oz. - beeswax
3 oz. - rosin (powdered)
heat the above in a double boiler. take off heat, then add....
2 teaspoons raw linseed oil, 20 ml. turpentin
bottle up, used for colds and pneumonia, rub on chest and back.
it will store for years.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

NOTE: I hope that if anyone posts recipes here that they understand that the recipes will be shared with others:2thumb:

Homemade Salin Salution
1/4- teaspoon cosher salt
8- oz. water
1/4- teaspoon baking soda

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Elderberry Extract
take 1/2 cup berries to 8 cups of water.doil berries and simmer down to 2 cups of liquid (took about 30 - 45 minutes). strain off berries and add 1/2 cup honey and store in refrigerator.
USE: a tablespoon or 2 at a time to ward off sickness.
NOTE: great for treating flu and in particular bird flu.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Camphorated Oil
this makes a wounderful liniment and can be obtained from drugstores. To make your own liniment of camphor, use camphor USP.
1- oz camphor USP
4- fluid oz. olive oil
dissolve the camphor in the oil. this is an excellent aid for pain relief, sprains, bruises, rheumatic or gouty problums of the joints, and other local pain or glandular swellings. check skin for sensitivity to camphor before full use of this liniment.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

no one wants anymore?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Please contniue to post


----------



## OldFarmer (Oct 6, 2011)

I`m up for more,just love homemade!!
God Bless
OldFarmer


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I do! Please! :beercheer:


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

Herbal Compress To Stop Bleeding
1-teaspoon tincture of yarrow (or other suitable herb)
1/2- cup water
a soft cloth

combine ingredients. soak the cloth in the liquid, wring it out and apple it with prerrure over the wound.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Homemade Hand Sanitizer
1- cup aloe vera gel
1- teaspoon rubbing alcohol
2- teaspoons vegetable glycerin
8-10- drops tea tree essential oil or lavender essential oil

simply blend all of the ingredients together and store.

remember to keep checking with this thread for more recipes! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Amish Cough Syrup
mix equel parts of lemon juice, honey, and castor oil.

Adult dose: take 1 (one) tablespoon per day.
childrens dose: (over 2 years old) take 1 (one) teaspoon per day.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Homemade Nighttime Cold Remedy (reminiscent of nyquil)
this remedy lets you sleep vary sound all night.
1-lemon
1/4-cup maple syrup
1/4-cup hot water
2-tablespoons brandy

sqeeze all juice from lemon and stir it into the maple syrup. add hot water and brandy. drink at once. repeat after 24 hour, if necessary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Restless Leg Syndome remedy
1-teaspoon of apple cider vinegar added to
1-cup of warm water add honey and drink up.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Mommy Magic said:


> NOTE: I hope that if anyone posts recipes here that they understand that the recipes will be shared with others:2thumb:
> 
> Homemade Salin Salution
> 1/4- teaspoon cosher salt
> ...


I make that same elderberry extract! I have a jar of dried berries i keep on hand. thanks for the reminder of this as I need to make some for the season. I give my family a spoonful each day during winter to ensure a healthy immune system.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

its great isnt it lhalfcent !


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting the hand sanitizer recipe. Someone sent me this article yesterday and I've been considering making my own:

http://www.everythingbirthblog.com/...ou-already-knew-about-hand-sanitizer-its-bad/

I took it with a grain of salt since the author is selling something AND I was too lazy to read that whole medical paper...


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

emilysometimes, im glad i could help, 
dose anyone have any reqests?


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

i hope ya all missed me......if some of the recipes affend some of you, im sorry, just think that they may be needed at some point in time.........

*Homemade Diaper Rash Cure*
mix milk of magnesia and corn starch in equal amounts to make a creamy consistency. apply liberally to baby.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Homemade Pedialyte*
2-quarts water
1-teaspoon baking soda
7-teaspoons sugar
1- (1/4 oz.) packet unsweetened kool-aid (any flavor)
1/2-teaspoon salt substitute

mix all together well and store in frige for NO more then 3 days. can be made into ice cubes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Homemade Baby Wipes*
2- cups hot water, boiled
1-tablespoon baby bath, or shampoo
1-tablespoon oil (baby oil, mineral oil, massage oil)
1-tablespoon lotion (baby lotion or regular lotion with or without scent)
1-tablespoon white vinegar ( optional it prevents mold)

mix all together and pour over pre-folded paper towels, i use whipe alls)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anti- Herpes Paste*
the Anti-Herpes Paste below makes an excellent poultice when applied directly to the sores.
1- part goldenseal powder
1-part black walnut hull powder
1-part echinacea root powder

mix the powder herbs together, then moisten the mixture with a bit of St. Johns Wort / Calendula tincture.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Testicle Bath*
1-quart water
1/4-cup each comfrey and mullein leaves
1/8-cup chamomile flowers

bring water to a boil and pour it over the herbs, let steep at least 15 minutes . strain and pour into your bath.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Oil For Genital Infection/Irritation*
1/8-teaspoon each lavender and tea tree essential oils
1-ounce vegetable oil

combine ingredients. apply to the infected or irritated area at least 2 times a day. (it works well even when the irritation is not caused by infection.) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tincture-oil Tampons*
Using 5ml thyme tincture along with 5ml of calendula tincture then adding 5 drops of tea tree oil or thyme oil you can make the base for your tampon tincture-oil yeast infection remedy. Saturate a tampon with this mixture and water. Use this tampon twice daily, once in the morning and once at night for 1 hour at a time. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*withdrawal tincture (quit smoking)*
1/2- teaspoon each tincture of valerian rhizome and skullcap leaves.
1- teaspoon tincture (or glycerite) of fresh oat berries.
1/2- teaspoon each tincture of st. johns-wort leaves and passionflower.

combine ingredients. take 2-5 dropperfuls a day. if your a recovering alcoholic, use a glycerite instead of a tincture. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*-Nerve Pain Tincture*
1-teaspoon eachtincture of St. John's Wort flowers, skullcap leaves, fresh oats and licorice root
1/2-dropperful each tincture of ginger rhizome and vervain leaves

combine ingredients. take 1 dropperful every half hour, as needed during an emergency. to relieve chronic pain, 2 to 4 dropperfuls a day.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lice Remover Shampoo*
1-oz.olive oil
5-drops tea tree oil
5-drops rosemary oil
3-drops oregano oil

I hope everyone can find some of my recipes useful. i will continue to post more, dose anyone have any reqests? 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

enjoy!!!!!!!!!! and remember share and pass them on!


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

About 35 years ago I was living in SW corner of Missouri. Our son was not quite a year old yet. He dropped a piece of firewood on his big toe. Of course it turned black almost as soon as he did it. We were at the neighbors an hour or so later. The wife commented on the baby not having his shoe on with it being winter. She asked me how I felt about salves. I told her I was fine with it. She brought a baby food jar of homemade salve. She told me that 3 old ladies from the neighborhood made it. And that no one knew what was in it. But she did know that one of the things was axle grease. The reason she knew that was that they had her dh buy it for them as he had a farm. She also knew that it had bees wax in it. And herbs. But no one knew what the herbs were. The old ladies are now all gone. And as far as I know no one ever found out what was in the salve. It is a very dark salve. But it sure can draw out black and blue. As well as slivers, etc. 
I would love to have a recipe that would work like that. And thank you so much for the recipes that you have posted.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw the word "Magic" and just had to peek!

I think the missing herbs in the salve are:
un boiled bee's wax.
Pine gum
Willow bark scrapings
mint
and probably white sulfur.

Know anything about amphlojustine?<--no clue how to spell it.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

*Herbal Remedy for Pink Eye*

The herb Eyebright has astringent and antibacterial properties to drawl out infections such as pink eye and soothe eyes.

Make an infusion:
Pour 1 cup boiling water over 1 teaspoon of dried eyebright herb.
Steep for 10 minutes; Stain and allow to cool.

Now you can use this infusion in a few different ways.

You can use as an eyewash 3-4 times a day.

You can also use as a warm compress. Take a soft cloth and dip into infusion while still warm, gently ring out cloth and apply to eyes. Repeat as cloth cools. You may need to reheat your infusion. Leave the compress on the eyes for at least 10 minutes.

You can also purchase eyebright tincture already made from a herbal shop. Put three drops of eyebright tincture in a tablespoon of boiled water. When cool, use as an eyewash.

Wash your hand REALLY good after handling your eyes to stop the spread of pink eye. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bay Leaf Tincture*
in a 1 quart wide mouth jar put 6 oz. of dried bay leaves. Full jar to just under half full of vodka, then full the rest of the jar with water. Cover and store in cool dark spot, shake once a day. and leave sit for 2 weeks to 1 month. after this time strain and save liquid. store in amber bottles. apply tincture to a soft cloth and rub/massage the affected area. (NOT FOR PREGNANT WOMEN!)

TECNICAL RECIPE:
1-part herb to 5-parts solution 45% vodka water mix. (45% alc. ppv.) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Plantain Ointment*
Pick Plantago leaves when they are vibrant and green. Chop them coarsely and pack loosely into a clean, very dry jar. Add olive oil, dislodge air bubbles with a knife or chopstick until the jar is filled to the very top. label and cap securely. Let sit out of direct sunlight, on a surface that won't be marred by oozing oil.
Decant after six weeks, pouring off the oil and squeezing out what remains in the plant material. Discard the herb. Grate one tablespoon of beeswax for every ounce of oil. Stirring constantly, heat the oil and beeswax until the wax melts, usually within a minute. Pour the liquid into small, wide-mouthed jars (a good excuse for buying marinated artichoke hearts) and cool.
Use this onitment lavishly for diaper rash, insect bites, all itches, and minor wounds. It heals, stops itching, checks bleeding, and eases pain. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Elderberry Syrup Recipe*
7 cups elderberry juice
8 ¾ cups honey
3 cups 80 proof vodka

(if you're starting with dried berries, to get "juice", put 1 cup of berries in a quart jar and pour 2 cups of boiling water over them. If they soak it up, add a bit more. Stash in the fridge or a cool, dark place for 24-48 hours.Then strain, and squeeze every bit of liquid you can out- you can twist the berries in a muslin towel and get most of it. You'll need three "jars" of the stuff to get enough for 7 cups. )

Warm the elderberry juice to "hot, but not boiling" temp&#8230; between 150° and 180°F should be plenty. Stir in the honey and stir until it's completely dissolved and blended.

Remove from the heat, and stir in the vodka.

Pour into sterile jars or bottles (sterilize them by boiling for 5-10 minutes in boiling water, then let drip dry upside down until filling)

Cap and LABEL. Store in a cool DARK place (or bottle in dark brown glass)

Standard dose for adults would be:

Prophylaxis (prevention) 1 tablespoon (15 mls, or 1/2 ounce) 2x a day. If there is active flu in your office or family, double that, or take more often.

Treatment: 1-2 tablespoons every 3-4 hours

Children under 12: half the adult dose

Toddlers and infants: Talk to your doctor! But, lacking that, 1 tsp at similar intervals to the adult dose should be adequate.

There is NO way to overdose on this! Put it in juice, jello, pour it over ice cream- any way you can get the kids to take it is fine.

Alternatives:
If you do not want to use any alcohol in the syrup, use
7 cups elderberry juice
14 cups honey

Proceed as above, ignoring the reference to the vodka.

If you don't want to use honey (probably best to NOT use it for babies under 1 year)

7 cups elderberry juice
11 ½ cups sugar

Stir until the sugar is dissolved in the hot juice, then bottle. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Childrens Cough Syrup*
Peel and slice 3 large onions into a saucepan. Add equal parts honey and lemon juice (I start with 1/2 c each). Cook until the onions are translucent. Strain. Put the liquid back in the pot and taste it. It should taste about like a honey lemon cough drop - just a hint of onion. It actually tastes good. 1 Tablespoon whenever they cough. This really works....I had chronic bronchitis when I was a child and nothing the doctor prescribed worked, but this did. I would have to a take a spoonful about every hour, but it worked.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mild Congestion*
Go to the doctor if you need to!

1 c tomato juice
1 t lemon juice
1 t. minced fresh garlic
1/2 t hot sauce

Heat together and sip until feeling better. You can freeze this in an ice cube tray, or stick it in the fridge and it will last a few days

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dandelion Pharmacy

Dandelion Wine *
2gal/8 liter crock
3-5 qts/3-5 liters blossoms
5 qts/5 liters water
3 pounds/1.5 kg sugar
1 organic orange
1 organic lemon
1 pkg/8 grams live yeast whole wheat bread toast

DIRECTIONS:

Find a field of dandelions in bloom on a glorious shining day. Follow the honeybees to the finest flowers. Pick them with a sweeping motion of your parted fingers, like a comb. I leave the green sepals on, but get rid of all stalks.

Back home, put blossoms immediately into a large ceramic, glass, or plastic vessel. Boil water; pour over flowers. Cover your crock with cheesecloth. Stir daily for three days. On the fourth day, strain blossoms from liquid.

Cook liquid with sugar and rind of citrus (omit rind if not organic) for 30-60 minutes. Return to crock. Add citrus juice. When liquid has cooled to blood temperature, soften yeast, spread on toast, and float toast in crock. Cover and let work two days. Strain.

Return liquid to crock for one more day to settle. Filter into very clean bottles and cork lightly. Don't drink until winter solstice.

Preparation time: A week's worth of effort yields a drink not only delightful but good for your liver, as well.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nettle Beer*One of the most delightful medicines for joint pain

1 pound/500g raw sugar
2 lemons
***
1 ounce/30g cream of tartar
5 quarts/5 liters water
2 pounds/1 kilo nettle tops
1 ounce/30g live yeast Place sugar, lemon peel (no white), lemon juice, and cream of tartar in a large crock. Cook nettles in water for 15 minutes. Strain into the crock and stir well. When this cools to blood warm, dissolve the yeast in a little water and add to your crock. Cover with several folds of cloth and let brew for three days. Strain out sediment and bottle. Ready to drink in eight days. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*First-Aid Eyewash*
1-tablespoon each comprey root and fennel seed in 4 ounces of water for a few minutes, cover the pot.turn off the heat and steep until cool. strain carefully through a fine textured fabric and refrigerate. always keep this formula in the frige and remake it every 3 days.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Antifungal Salve*
2- parts chaparral
2- parts black walnut hulls
1- part goldenseal
1- part myrrh
1- part echinaccea
a few drops of essential oil of cajeput or tea tree oil, put ingredients in a glass jar with a lid, set in sun for 2 weeks. remember to cover the above in olive oil.after 2 weeks in the sun, strain out herb, then measure the oil left, add beeswax according to the note below. bottle up, seal, and store. 
NOTE: to each cup of herb oil, add 1/4 cup beeswax. if you wish a harder salve add more beeswax, if you wish a softer salve, add more oil. salve will store for years if in a cool, dark place.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Homemade Ice Pack*
2- cups of water
1/3- cup (80%) alcohol- rubbing alcohol, vodka ect.
zipper- top plastic bag
combine water and alcohol in a zipper- top bag. seal top and freeze. the alcohol keeps it from freezing solid and creates a gel - like ice pack. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
In*flammation Pain Tincture*
1/2-teaspoon each tinctures of bupleurum root, ginseng root, licorice root, echinacca root, yucca root and turmeric ( if available)

combine ingredients. take half a dropperful a few times a day or as needed. for long-term use, consult an herbalist.

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

*Antidepressant Tincture*
1- teaspoon tincture of St. John's-wort leaf
1/2- teaspoon tincture of licorice root, ginseng root, lemon balm leaf and ashwaganda leaf ( if available)

combine ingredients ( if you do not or cannot drink alcohol, buy glycerites instead of tincture.)take 1 dropperful 3 times a day.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Yarrow Skin Wash*
yarrow makes an excellent skin wash, particularly beneficial to oily cpmplexions.
pour 2-cups boiling water over about 1- cup crumbled dried flowering yarrow tops. cool, and strain, pat on the skin. this wash smoothes chapping and minoe irritations as well.

------------------------------------------------------------------
*Insomnia / Relaxation formula*

2- tablespoons Valerian
2-tablespoons yarrow
2-tablespoons lavender
3-tablespoons spearment
3-tablespoons cat nip
mix together, put in a jar lable as: Insomnia / Relaxation formula

directions: 1 (one) large tablespoon per cup. add hot water. steep 15 minutes, strain through cloth and drink. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vinegar Of Four Thieves*
2-quarts (half gallon) apple cider vinegar
2-tablespoons lavender
2-tablespoons sage
2-tablespoons rue
2-tablespoons rosemary
2-tablespoons wormwood
2-tablespoons mint

combine the herbs and steepin vinegar in the sun for 2 weeks. strain, add 2 tablespoons of garlic buds and steep for several days.remove. to preserve, add 4 oz. of glycerin.
NOTE: 4 thieves during the outbreak of the bubonic plague, drank and washed with this vinegar preparation every few hours.
ALSO: can be used for washing floors, walls, windows and will offset smells in home, helps deter bugs if you rinse your hiking gear in it. save the herbs after straining and place were ants come in, NO MORE ANTS!
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Homemade Rescue Remedy*
make a treatment bottle of rescue remedy by adding 2 drops of each constituent Bach Flower Remedey to a 1 fl. oz. bottle of brandy.
cherry plum- for feeling of desperation.
rock rose- to ease terror, fear or panic.
impatients- to soothe irritability and agitation.
clematis- to counteract the tendency to drift away from the present.
star of bethlehem- to address the mental and physical symptoms of shock.

helps stabilize the emotional and psychologial stresses reflecting the root cause-the stress factors include such things as fear, loneliness, worry, jealousy, and insecurity, deprested and others.
place 4 drops under the tongue. hold liquid in mouth a moment before swallowing. can also be rubbed directly on the lips, behind the ears, or on the wrists. take as needed.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Plantain Lotion*
finely chop sufficient fresh plantain leaves to fill a small jar.
add sufficient glycerin to cover the leaves.stand for 2 weeks, stirring from time to time. strain and store in dark bottle, makes a smoothing and healing lotion for weeping and itchy rashes, and insect bits.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry, Mommy, I can't let these couple of things pass without comment.

Be very careful when using licorice root in any form IF one has any hint of problems with blood sugar. Licorice root can really throw off the blood glucose balance badly and cause some severe problems.

Also be VERY sure WHICH skullcap is being bought and the appropriate usage of same.

"Skullcap 
Overview:
Skullcap can refer to 2 herbs: American skullcap (Scutellaria lateriflora) and Chinese skullcap (Scutellaria baicalensis). Both forms of skullcap are used to treat different conditions and are not interchangeable."

Read more: Skullcap


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

goatlady, as with any form of medicine one MUST ALWAYS know what there doing

thanks for your post


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Very interesting stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anymore? Great stuff!


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

of cource there is recon-1, lol, i find some time soon to post more


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the recipes will keep them in my folder


----------



## BRvalleyMT (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the info. I copying them to put in my just in case book.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

ya all want more?


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

*Natural Mocsquito And Tick Repellent*1- cup of spring water
1/2- cup lemon juice
15- drops of peppermint oil
10- drops of lavender oil

place all in a clean spray bottle and store in the frig.. shake well before each use. can be used on dogs. 
----------------------------------------------------------

*NATURAL DETANGLER RECIPE*Summary: Similar to No More Tangles

Ingredients:
8 oz. distilled water
1 tsp. aloe vera gel
1-2 drops glycerin
1-2 drops essential oil
15 drops Grapefruit seed Extract

Instructions: Combine in a spray bottle. Shake before each use.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes keep them coming! Thank you.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

Teething Biscuit Recipes - Vanilla Teether Shapes (DAIRY FREE) 
1 egg, beaten 
4 oz (1/2 cup) sugar 
1/2 tsp vanilla 
4 oz (1 cup) flour

Preheat the oven to 325 deg F, 160 deg C. 
Place the egg in a bowl and stir in the sugar and vanilla. 
Add the flour and stir in, until the dough is stiff. 
Roll out on a lightly floured surface, then cut into shapes. 
Allow to stand for 12 hours (it's a good idea to make these in the evening then leave the dough overnight). 
Bake until golden and hard. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Teething Biscuit Recipes - Italian Cookies (DAIRY FREE)2 small eggs 
4 oz (1 cup) icing sugar/confectioner's sugar 
4 oz (1 cup) flour 
1/2 tsp baking powder

Using an electric mixer, whisk the eggs with the sugar for around 10 mins, until the mixture is thick. 
Mix the baking powder with the flour, then gradually add the flour to the egg mixture. Increase the amount of flour if the mixture is too sticky. 
Roll the dough out into long strips, around 1 1/2 in wide, on a lightly floured surface. 
Place on a baking sheet/cookie sheet. 
Cover with a clean tea towel and allow to sit for 12 hours. 
Preheat the oven to 375 deg F, 190 deg C. 
Cut the dough into 1 1/2 in pieces and return to the cookie sheet. 
Bake for around 20 mins until golden brown and cool on wire racks. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Teething Biscuit Recipes - Cinnamon Cookies 10 oz (2 1/2 cups) flour 
2 oz (1/2 cup) non fat dried milk powder 
2 oz (1/2 cup) wheat germ 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp cinnamon 
pinch salt 
6 oz (3/4 cup) sugar 
3 fl oz (1/3 cup) vegetable oil 
1 beaten egg 
2 oz (1/4 cup) frozen apple juice concentrate, thawed

Mix the flour, milk powder, wheat germ, baking powder, cinnamon and salt in a bowl. 
Mix the oil and sugar in a separate bowl and beat in the egg. 
Stir in the apple juice, then add enough of the flour mixture to make a stiff dough. 
Place in the refrigerator for 2 hours. 
Preheat the oven to 375 deg F, 190 deg C. 
Roll out the dough and cut into shapes, then place on a greased baking sheet/cookie sheet. 
Bake for 15 minutes, until golden. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Teething Biscuit Recipes - Vanilla Biscotti4 oz (1/2 cup) sugar 
1 1/2 tbsp butter 
1 egg 
1/2 tsp baking powder 
tiny pinch salt 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
4 oz (1 cup) flour

Preheat the oven to 350 deg F, 180 deg C. 
Cream the sugar with the butter and beat in the egg. 
Add the vanilla extract, flour, baking powder and salt and mix the dough well. 
Form the dough into a long "log" shape and bake for 20 mins on a greased baking sheet/cookie sheet. 
Allow to cool, then cut into 1/2 in slices. 
Place each slice, cut side down, on a baking/cookie sheet, then bake for another 15-20 mins, turning the Biscotti over half way through the cooking time. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Teething Biscuit Recipes - With Yeast 8 fl oz (1 cup) milk 
2 fl oz (1/4 cup) tepid water 
2 oz (1/4 cup) butter 
1 beaten egg yolk 
1 tsp salt 
1 lb (4 cups) unbleached flour 
2 tbsp sugar 
1 tbsp active dry yeast

Place the butter, milk, salt and half the sugar in a saucepan. 
Warm over a very low heat and allow to cool until tepid. 
Dissolve the remaining sugar with the yeast in the lukewarm water. 
Cover and set aside, until bubbles appear on the surface. 
Next, mix the milk mixture with the yeast mixture, stirring thoroughly. 
Add the beaten egg yolk, then gradually add 12 oz (3 cups) of the flour. 
Mix the dough well, then continue to add the flour a little at a time to create a soft dough. 
Knead the dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth and elastic. 
Place dough in a greased bowl and cover. 
Set aside and allow the dough to rise until double in size. 
Pull off small pieces of dough and, using your hands, roll into small balls. 
Place on a greased baking sheet/cookie sheet, leaving a few inches between each. 
Set aside again and allow dough to rise until double in size once more. 
Bake at 375 deg F, 190 deg C for around 15 mins, until golden brown. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
All Natural Baby Wipes Solution1 -cup water
1/4 -cup Aloe Vera Juice
1- tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar
1 -tablespoon Calendula Oil
1 -teaspoon grated, unscented soap
2 -drops Lavender Oil
2 -drops Tea Tree Oil

Mix in a jar and then pour over organic cloth wipes or paper towels. This baby wipe solution is anti-fungal and great for discouraging yeast diaper rashes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Homemade Baby Powder (Talc-free)½ cup corn starch
½ cup Arrowroot powder
1 tablespoon dried ground chamomile
1 tablespoon dried ground lavender
¼ cup finely ground oats
Blend well and put in a shaker style bottle. Now you can powder your baby's little bottom in safety.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Baby Bath Milk1 cup milk
¼ cup corn starch
¼ cup finely ground oats
2-3 drops lavender, rose, or chamomile essential oils

Mix ingredients together and put in a shaker style bottle. To use, sprinkle a small amount in warm bath water.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Better Baby Oil1 cup Grapeseed or Apricot Kernel oil
4-6 drops lavender or chamomile essential oils
1-2 vitamin E capsules (optional)

Squeeze the vitamin E capsules into the oils and mix together. Store in a dark colored bottle and use as a bath or massage oil.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lavender Dryer Sachets1 small muslin drawstring bag (you can usually get these at craft stores)
Dried Lavender
2-3 drops lavender essential oil

Fill the muslin bag with the dried lavender and add the essential oil. Close the bag tightly and throw in the dryer along with your baby clothes. They will be super soft and they will smell great!

The skin is the body's largest organ and it has the ability to absorb things that is comes into contact with. With that in mind do you want to expose your baby to potentially harmful chemicals or safe and natural ingredients? Most parents would agree that ensuring your baby products are completely natural is worth it. These recipes should help you get started.

Making our own baby products with all natural ingredients is fun to do, it saves money, and most importantly it ensures that our babies' delicate immune systems are not unduly taxed by harmful product ingredients. Most of the ingredients listed above can be bought at conventional supermarkets and natural food stores so you can pick some up on your regular shopping trips. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thrush Oil8- drops each lavender and tea tree essential oils.
2-tablespoons vegetable oil

combine inredients, gently apply oil to inside of childs mouth with a cotton swad or a clean finger, a nursing mother whose child is suffering from thrush should apply this oil to her nipples so that she and her baby do not pass the illness back and forth.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Tummy Rub Oil(for stomachache, colic, gas pains and so on)
6- drops lemongrass essential oil
1-drop each chamomile and fennel essential oils
2-ounces vegetable oil

mix inredients together, rub on every hour, or as needed. ( in this formula, lemongrass or lemon balm can be used) 
NOTE: this is good for children or adalts. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
bone spursUsing Curcumin and flaxseed
Curcumin, the yellow pigment of turmeric is effective in treating bone spur. Take 500 to 1000 mg of curcumin 3 to 4 times a day on an empty stomach. Try this remedy daily for about 6 weeks. To relieve pain, apply flaxseed hot pack to the affected area. Take alternate hot and cold foot bath
----------------------------------------------------------------------
bone spursUsing cheese clothDip a piece of cheese cloth in warm linseed oil and keep the cloth on the affected area. Cover the cloth with plastic and keep a heating pad on the plastic for 2 hours.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Tiger Balm1 oz cayenne infused oil
3 oz goldenrod or arnica infused oil
3/4 oz beeswax
20 drops white camphor (essential oils)
20 drops cinnamon leaf (essential oils)
20 drops rosemary (essential oils)
30 drops clary sage (essential oils)
10 drops sweet birch (essential oils)

Melt beeswax, add infused oils and stir well. Let cool a bit before adding essential oils. Mix well and pour into clean, sterilized container.
Be careful not to use near body orifices or on open skin. 
__________________


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Got any painkiller recipes??


----------



## NCyouthsurvivalist (Apr 4, 2012)

There is a plant called spotted pissawissa where I live, and everyone uses it to help backaches!


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

cazetofamo said:


> Got any painkiller recipes??


what kind of pain killer you looking for? muscal, miner wounds, arthritis?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The kind that makes pain stop,I could use some too.LOL

Seriously great thread!on the behalf of us country herb lovers: THANK YOU!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Mommy Magic said:


> what kind of pain killer you looking for? muscal, miner wounds, arthritis?


All of those! I would really like an arthritis rub that does not contain capsaicin. :thankyou:


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

herniated disk pain relief would be wonderful. Yeah I know I am doing more stretches and getting core stronger.
Also how about a snoring relief/stop
Thank you for posting these


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

well, to those who have asked for pain killers, i posted one of my favorets sometime ago but here it is again......
Bay Leaf Tincture
in a 1 quart wide mouth jar put 6 oz. of dried bay leaves. Full jar to just under half full of vodka, then full the rest of the jar with water. Cover and store in cool dark spot, shake once a day. and leave sit for 2 weeks to 1 month. after this time strain and save liquid. store in amber bottles. apply tincture to a soft cloth and rub/massage the affected area. (NOT FOR PREGNANT WOMEN!)

its anti- inflammatory, work well for arthritic, i used it befor my knee surgery until the drs decided to stop jurcking me aroud, (torn PCL and maniscas) ill try to rould up more pain killer recipes


----------

